# Jotul Oslo installation thread (with photos)



## Joe Matthews (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought that since my favorite photographer was taking lots of photos of my project, that I would post my progress here for all to see. I am finally taking out this old fireplace to get the new stove in. This summer has absolutely flown by, and it will be time to build a fire soon so I decided I better get on with the job. It was a zero clearance fireplace that had been converted to gas logs. They did not work, and I planned to take it all out and replace with a wood stove anyhow. We both thought the tile was unattractive, and wanted a stove to do most of the heating in our house. The room it will be installed in has lots of windows and was the coolest room in the house, so it is the perfect spot for it. 
Here is a before pic:







The fire box was a bit difficult to get out. The flue pipe refused to separate from it, so it took some beating to get it in apart....






But I won! After working with that box, I can say I am glad I no longer have it in there. Even in the photo it is visibly bent up from my abuse. It does not seem substantial enough to safely contain a fire to me. It was really flimsy and weak. 





Then onto the task of taking the framed insert down. Notice how the slackers who built the place decided that 2 insulation batts were sufficient? 







Santa??? Nope... More like the grinch!!  Next was up on the roof to remove the roof top bird bath that was covering my chimeny chase. This POS was rediculous. The birds thought they had Trump towers up there or something. That cover was so sunk in it was totally rusted and it was funneling water right into the chase. That accounts for the water damage and rot I had seen below. This junk should not be allowed on houses. It was a really thin gauge sheet metal that would sag under it's own weight, so it was probabally leaking about 3 days after it was placed there.... I am building one out of steel that an Elephant could stand on. The birds will be disappointed, but they will get over it.





Out comes the old pipe...










Since I was making a cover anyhow, and since my pipe hadn't been delivered as promised, I decided to go ahead and make a ladder that I will install permenantly on the chase. The mostly completed cover is visible in the corner behind me, waiting for the few final modifications to be done when the pipes exit location is determined. 





She does like taking photos... Must be nice to be able to watch me work so hard so she will be warm and toasty this winter! 










Just kidding! She is elbow to elbow with me most times assisting however she can. I decided that I did not want to have to haul a ladder up onto the roof everytime I needed to clean or inspect the chimney like the one I was using in the above photos. It seemed like it would be lots easier and way safer to use a ladder that was permenantly mounted, and therefore could not slip or fall while I am working on it. The end of the house where the chase is located is about 40 feet to the ground, so if you fell most likely it would be game over. I also will be making a safety ring which will be welded on the cover to hook a fall harness or lanyard to while I am up there on top of the chase. Nobody ever planned on falling off of a roof! I will get all of these parts powdercoated by my friend before I install them. They should last a really long time with the protection the powder offers. If I painted them, it would only be a matter of time before I would be up there sanding the rust off and painting again. I dont like doing things twice!

That's all for tonight, but I got my pipe delivery today and got my ladder installed also, so more updates soon


----------



## North of 60 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome effort so far and thanks for sharing as we all are in it together and pulling for ya.
I bet you would of loved to have a nice flat non-flammable table to build that ladder of yours on.
I save welding in position for at work. :lol: 
Looking forward to your other posts to show my wife we are not the only ones that have to go through these things.


----------



## Skier76 (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome work Joe! Love all the pics. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Sep 8, 2010)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Awesome effort so far and thanks for sharing as we all are in it together and pulling for ya.
> I bet you would of loved to have a nice flat non-flammable table to build that ladder of yours on.
> I save welding in position for at work. :lol:
> Looking forward to your other posts to show my wife we are not the only ones that have to go through these things.



I have been wanting to build a nice welding table for some time now, but have been too busy with projects to take the time to do it. I have made my mind up to go ahead and get one built once this woodstove is complete. The frame in the background is heavy steel with some heavy duty casters on it. My dad got it since the state was going to throw it out and gave it to me. I chopped some material off of it to use for my ladder, but am planning to shorten it and modify it to make a roll around table. I am sick of this crawling around on the ground routine every time I make something like this. Now all I need is the time to do it!


----------



## Todd (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice work, can't wait to see more.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 8, 2010)

Great pics . . . love watching the progress and seeing someone not afraid to tear into things and get a job done right. The sweet reward will happen in a few months when you light up the Oslo for the first time . . .


----------



## DiscoInferno (Sep 8, 2010)

Lookin' good.  My chase had a similar "bird bath", had to be recovered and partly reframed from all the rot.  All of my neighbors have the same cover too.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Sep 9, 2010)

Tonight I got the ladder mounts permanently installed on the outside of the chase. It is now complete except for taking it to get it powdercoated. The knuckle draggers who installed the fireplace and the flue pipe used a chainsaw to rip an opening through the decking that protruded into the chase area to allow clearance for the pipe. I opened it up the rest of the way, cutting it back to the braces I installed under it. The builders put no bracing under one side of this chase. One side was supported by the outside wall, and the other side was tied into the roof decking directly between 2 trusses and thats was it! It was pretty shaky. It is amazing how crapy of a job some people will do. I got a bottle jack up there and jacked a couple of 4X4 braces into place and it is lots better now. I will also install a few diagonal braces inside it to give additional stability. I also got the new chimney pipe installed tonight.

Here is the first piece going into place:











I have it all the way up and out of the top of the chase. Here is a couple of shots looking up the chase. This shot also shows the mangled truss that the other idiots cut, along with my 4X4 braces to support the decking that is holding the unsupported side of the chase.











Tomorrow I have to complete the chase cover so I can get it off to be coated along with the ladder. I will feel better when there is a proper cover up there again instead of a tarp! So far the weather has been cooperating, but who knows how long that will last.


----------



## Gazdik (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks great so far!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Joe Matthews (Sep 10, 2010)

Today I hauled the cover up to the top of the chase to be sure it would fit properly and to mark the location for the hole I needed to cut for the pipe to pass through. Then I removed the ladder and cover to take to get them coated in the morning. After removing the cover I had to cut the hole for the pipe, weld in a raised lip to keep water from draining into the pipe hole along with a brace and some mounting points. Here are some photos of them in place:














I found out today that the stove is ready for pick up, so I will be going to get it after work tomorrow. I will have to start thinking about how I want this wall to go back together....


Also, here is a you tube clip of the pipe coming out. I thougt I would post it on there just for kicks, so figured I may as well post it here too.






.



.


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice ladder! What stops it from rusting?


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 10, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Very nice ladder! What stops it from rusting?



I believe he said he was going to get it powder coated.

Again . . . love the pics . . . looks like you're the sort of guy who when he does something does it right the first time.


----------



## begreen (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome. Looking like it will be first class all the way.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks good. Permanent ladder.. hmmm.......


----------



## Joe Matthews (Sep 12, 2010)

Everything went well, and I made it home with the new stove as planned on Friday. I even had time to stop by the JR outlet store and get some deals on some new cigars since I had to pass by it anyhow. I went ahead and put it in the living room instead of waiting for help to arrive the next day. 

















And here it is all in place. Just in time to enjoy a cold PBR for happy hour!







I did not think that I could pull it up the stairs from the garage with only the help of my assistant, so I decided to jack it up to the level of the floor and drag it inside with the help of a come-a-long. It took a little while, but it required no heavy lifting. The only casualty was the threshold to the door. Apparently the dolly was stuck under it somehow and I ripped it up when tipping the cart back. The whole process was caught on video by my sneaky photographer. You cant hide anywhere from the paparazzi these days it seems! Here it is incase anyone is interested:


----------



## Pagey (Sep 12, 2010)

Hahaha, awesome!  I could have screwed up the come-a-long part about 394083 ways.  That's one of the finest looking stoves on the market, by far.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 12, 2010)

Joe, really cool vid. Glad to see someone unafraid of putting it out there for all to see,...even tearing up the threshold! :lol: 
Anything to get that bad boy in the house. 
I like that your wife is right in there helping. 
Is that a real rotary phone on the wall? I haven't seen one of those since.........well, a long time ago.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. The phone is a replica, and is just hanging there to cover the wall plate. I just stuck it there as we were moving in but I kind of like it there. We went to the stone place to pick out the stone we wanted to put on the wall. I will be building a non-combustible wall from steel and stone behind the stove to cover the chase area. 






It doesnt look like much in the truck, but it will be the biggest jig-saw puzzle I have ever done. We started laying them out and it will take a while to get it right. It will take me a while to get the wall ready to be closed up again anyhow. I did a bit of sealing and reinforcing today to seal up some cracks to the outside, but mostly I was a bit lazy and drank beer instead of doing work like I should have been. It is good to relax every now and again. 





I need to cut the access vent for the outside air pipe for the stove and also want to install a vent fan for the room downstairs since I have access through the floor right now. Funny how one project always starts another, right? I intend to eventually build a lounge/bar area in the room directly below the family room. Since I want to be able to smoke the occasional cigar inside if the mood strikes, I want to install an adequate exhaust fan there. It makes sense to do it now since it is all pretty accessable. I am also waiting for the adapter to hook onto the T to convert to the single wall stove pipe. I need it to figure out exactly where I need to build the wall and place the stove. The idea is to sink it all back as tight as possible to the T so the stove and wall take up no more space from the room than is necessary.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 13, 2010)

". . . but mostly I was a bit lazy. . ."

----------

I don't think anyone following the progress of your install would consider you lazy . . . even a bit lazy Joe. Keep up the good work . . . it's fun watching the progress.


----------



## Hanko (Sep 13, 2010)

I like your hearth pad. I also thought the wood frame had to be drywall, maybe not in your area. Niced stove but whos the goofy looking guy in the chair


----------



## wendell (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for including the pictures of unpacking the stove. Since I am getting a floor model, I get to live vicariously through you.


----------



## Hanko (Sep 14, 2010)

youll like the stove joe. Sometimes their a little finicky, but all in all you made a good choice


----------



## logger (Sep 14, 2010)

I drank PBR for a while too after dishing out for the blue/black Oslo. lol.  Great pics. I got the same stove and wouldnt want any other one. Enjoy.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Sep 15, 2010)

Monday evening I picked up the ladder and the chase cover from being powdercoated. They looked great and it should last a very long time. I know I have seen a few people on here in the local area, so if you ever need anything done take it to Tom at Carolina Custom Powdercoating. His number is 919-460-9600. He does it right, and takes pride in his work! I just did get it all mounted in the last few minutes of day light. This evening I went back up there to install the flashing around the pipe and to do all the needed caulking. I think an elephant could Irish dance up there now and not damage it. Hopefully it will never leak again.










I also pulled the wire up through the wall from where the switch will be in the downstairs room to get it ready for wiring up the new exhaust fan I mentioned. I ordered it today, and it should be delivered tomorrow. I hooked up the adapter to my "T" so I could hang my 90 and see exactly where the stove is to sit. I then went out and started placing rocks. I had a couple of people tell me it is best to just do a wall on the "fly" and not lay then out ahead of time, but I dont think that would work for me. It will take me quite a while to get them how I want them to look with all the time hunting and trimming that is needed. I definitely am no mason, but I will figure it out. I made a frame on the deck that is the size the wall will be and will get them all in position out there. Once I am ready for them I can get the mortar ready and transfer them into their final position on the wall.


And by the way, I dont just drink PBR when the funds are short. It is one of the staples that I try to always have on hand in the beer fridge here. When you are in the mood for a good domestic beer it is hard to beat. To me it is one of the best American Pilsner style beers on the market, but then again... I tend to like ALL beers! 
  ;-)


----------



## cycloxer (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice custom fab work...and excellent choice of beer! I rock the PBR too.


----------



## Skier76 (Sep 15, 2010)

cycloxer said:
			
		

> Nice custom fab work...and excellent choice of beer! I rock the PBR too.



As do I on occasion.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Sep 20, 2010)

I have been working on this exhaust fan for the last few days to see how I needed to get it installed. I located the best spot for it to go to make the installation as easy as possible. It took a bit of cutting and exploring, but finally got a spot picked out and the hole opened up for the fan and switch:











Here is the fan that is to go into the hole. It is really made to go into new construction instead of a retrofit situation, so I am having to be a bit creative to get it set up. It seems every thing I buy, I have to completely take it apart to make it work as I need it to....





I did hook it up to an outlet to test it out, and it really moves a whole lot of air. It is also really silent. The only noise it makes is the air it is moving. Hopefully it will work well once it is all in place. I looked around a bit and could not find a box that would work for my application. I needed a box to hook to the 8 inch duct from the fan and then allow me to hook the grille on the outside of the house. So, I had to make one...






Its not pretty, but with some caulking to seal it up it should work fine. It needs to collect the air and deflect it down into the grille that will be installed on the bottom of the box, outside the bottom of the chase. I suppose professionals would bend over places to rivet together when making it, but I think welding is easier. I also collected the parts to finish making the outside air kit for the stove. I will run the PVC through the outside wall. The PVC will then be connected with a flex pipe into a section of steel exhaust pipe that I will use to penetrate the stone wall. I then plan to have a short flex pipe from the wall to the stove. The fresh air "kit" they sold was just a little adapter piece. The real "kit" is apparently left up to the installer to figure out. I think my plan will work out fine:





This weekend I brought in my expert inspector to review my progress. 

 ;-) 








My grandfather came to visit and look in on my project. He is 83 years old and can still out work most guys half his age. He was forming up and pouring some concrete culverts recently and just completed a fence on his property. He dug 35 holes by hand through the toughest hard pan material I have ever seen and set the posts in concrete by himself. I hope I am in half as good a shape as he is when I am his age. He helped me come up with some plans on how to best set up my wall to allow the installation of the built in cabinets and book cases I plan to have on either side of the stone wall I will build. I need to finish the fan and outside air kit and then insulate and seal up the outside wall. Then I need to get about the business of building the steel frame the stone will be mortared onto. Lots left still to do!

 :-/


----------



## Joe Matthews (Oct 4, 2010)

I havent posted much lately so I suppose it is time for an update. I finished up the exhaust fan and tested it out with a cigar. It works great and turns over quite a bit of air. I also decided that while I was at it, I would pull some wires in the wall for speakers in that room that can run off of the stereo that will be upstairs. Lots easier to do it now, while everything is open and easily accessable. Here is the new outlet for the speakers and the completed fan.











I ran the piping for the fresh air kit through the floor and it exits under the cantilever portion of the chase, and have now sealed the whole void between the floors with spray foam in the tight areas and fiberglass insulation. There was nothing there before, so it should help a lot with the drafts. 






Along with the floor, I have now heavily insulated the wall and the ceiling. There were only 2 batts of insulation on the whole wall, and what was in the ceiling above the old fireplace was pretty spotty. I caulked lots of cracks and got it all as air tight as I could.






I also made a hatch on the left side that will lift out for access in the future to allow for inspections from above. I will be cutting an access door from the upstairs room to allow entry into the attic space. This will allow access to climb up inside the chase to the top and access to inspect behind the wall I am going to build. I have already discovered that the flashing at the bottom of the chase is leaking with all the rain we had last week, so I want to be able to keep an eye on things from now on. 

I am currently working on the steel frame that will support the stone work that is to be installed.










If all goes well, I will get it completed this week and can soon start applying the stone veneer.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 4, 2010)

As always I am impressed with how thorough and how much thought you have put into this project . . . I'm guessing you're the type of person that always takes his A-game into every project you undertake whether at home or at work.

P.S. Glad to see I'm not the only guy who occasionally swears off the steel-toed footwear for something quick, convenient and more comfortable . . . on occasion.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment. I do try to do things that will last. Tonight I worked more on the frame. I got it pretty close to being done. One or two more nights and it will be ready for the mortar scratch coat.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Oct 12, 2010)

I got held up a bit by a backordered piece of pipe. I was waiting a while for the piece that was supposed to go through the wall, but I finally got it and have completed the frame. I decided that even though I had the clearences to combustible surfaces required for the pipe, that I would go ahead and add a shield to protect the beam from any heat that may radiate out to it. I had an old heat shield from work to use behind the pipe and also put some aluminum flashing. I am sure it was not necessary, but it took only a couple of minutes to add it and it makes me feel better. I had to get my assistant to help me hold up the backer board while I secured it in place. I told her it would be a good place to lock her up if she is bad...





Started with the scratch coat...






and have it done...






I now have to get with it and sort out these rocks so I can get them ready to go on the wall.


----------



## wendell (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking great, Joe.


----------



## cptoneleg (Oct 13, 2010)

Wowgreat job first class all the way


----------



## logger (Oct 13, 2010)

Should come out great.  What type of stone are you using?


----------



## Joe Matthews (Oct 18, 2010)

logger said:
			
		

> Should come out great.  What type of stone are you using?



It is a couple of different types of sandstone that is quaried from the mountains in TN near the NC border. 

This weekend my grandfather decided to come down to help me get started laying this stone and to check up on my progress. He was pretty satisfied at how things were moving along, and gave me lots of pointers on how to lay this stone. Things are moving along and it all looks good so far. I will keep laying the stone this week, and will get the steel for the hearth this friday now that I know the dimensions it will be.

First stone!






Getting lesons.... 






Results of the first days stone work.






Second day....






It is slow going, but I think the completed wall will be worth the time it will take...






More long nights of work this week on the project and more updates as time allows!


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2010)

It's wonderful that your family is so involved in this project Joe. Lots of learning, history, love and skill there. It's great how these skills are being handed down from one generation to the next. The stone choice is perfect. It's going to be a beauty for sure. Tell your grandpa I think he's awesome and an inspiration.


----------



## cycloxer (Oct 18, 2010)

Beautiful stone work. I like the mix of colors, textures, and sizes of the sandstone. It's going to make for a fantastic back-drop for the Jotul. I always think it is cool when people use local materials in their projects. It gives you a story to tell later on when people ask and it connects the house to the area. Seems like your grandfather knows what he is doing. I notice the cold air intake. Nice little details like this will really help that stove perform.


----------



## wendell (Oct 18, 2010)

I am sure enjoying your project. I was going to put stone behind mine, too but decided at the last minute to not so now I get to enjoy looking at yours!


----------



## vtburner (Oct 18, 2010)

does anyone else see the crazy lady face in the scratchwork in the 4th pic down in the last post?  weeeeiiiird. 

Great work btw. just awesome.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 19, 2010)

Something right below the elbow. Might be Roseanne Roseannadanna. N/M, it's George Carlin.
Farther down, I see a dachshund head with the end of the snout missing.
Oh, and in post # 34, there's a poodle. 
I need something else to do.


----------



## tiber (Oct 19, 2010)

Where did you get the stone? Looks good.


----------



## scoooter (Oct 19, 2010)

Looking good  I like the use of all the pictures...


Scott


----------



## Joe Matthews (Oct 19, 2010)

vtburner said:
			
		

> does anyone else see the crazy lady face in the scratchwork in the 4th pic down in the last post?  weeeeiiiird.
> 
> Great work btw. just awesome.




HA! I am suprised that anyone noticed it in the photo... We were all sitting in the room Saturday evening looking at the work we accomplished that day enjoying a glass of wine. We were looking at the texture on the scratch coat and pointing out how it looks like different things, similar to how you would imagine different shapes in the clouds. My grandfather got up, went to find a pen and started highlighting some areas in it to point out the features that make up the womans face. The shadows on either side that make the hair are caused by the lights in the ceiling and the rest of it was natrually there and needed just a bit of help from him to bring it out. We got a good laugh out of it. I worked another 6 hours or so last night, and will get back on it again this evening. More pictures again soon.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice work! Can't wait to see it completed. 

Sometimes I wish my house came with a prefab I could rip out and start from scratch or nothing at all. But instead we got a really nice brick setup... raised up a foot, about 12' wide at the base, and two stories up the greatroom. That sucker aint ever getting altered, except for the rockland and the new stainless liner we stuffed up it this year. Maybe someday when I build that log cabin somewhere I'll get to build a beautiful stone hearth from scratch...


----------



## Joe Matthews (Oct 20, 2010)

Progress from last night....







And tonight..






I worked pretty late on it last night and struggled with some stones that were being difficult this evening, so I went ahead and stopped early. This is my first stone masonry project, and it is a really slow process. I will get back on it again tomorrow night, hopefully with a bit more stone on the wall to show for it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh no . . . it's looking good . . . but you've got to stop working immediately . . . that isn't a picture of a crazy lady . . . it's Madonna . . . and should be worth some money if you can sell it on e-bay.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Oct 22, 2010)

Slowly getting there...


----------



## gibson (Oct 22, 2010)

Is that Slash from Guns n Roses or Jimi Hendrix?  No wait...It's Troy Polamalu!


----------



## Pagey (Oct 22, 2010)

Sen. John Blutarsky said:
			
		

> Is that Slash from Guns n Roses or Jimi Hendrix?  No wait...It's Troy Polamalu!



Holy crap, you're right!

First class project all the way.  It's good to see people start something like this and do it right, even if it takes more time.  There is no value to be placed on peace of mind and satisfaction.  You just can't buy those from others 99% of the time.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 22, 2010)

Sen. John Blutarsky said:
			
		

> Is that Slash from Guns n Roses or Jimi Hendrix?  No wait...It's Troy Polamalu!



Troy Polamalu to be sure . . . I think we have a winner!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 22, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Sen. John Blutarsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It must have taken me a good 10 minutes to figure out what he was talking about.


----------



## Later (Oct 22, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Oh no . . . it's looking good . . . but you've got to stop working immediately . . . that isn't a picture of a crazy lady . . . it's Madonna . . . and should be worth some money if you can sell it on e-bay.



Na, Hendrix.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Oct 25, 2010)

This weekends progress:












Hoped to get more done, but am battling a cold and also had to run out to buy more mortar. I am beginning to think that they did not give me all the stone I am supposed to have. I paid for 60 sq feet, but my wall space is less than 54 sq feet. I do not think the stone I have will even cover the 54 feet I have, so I will most likely be going back to the business to get more. I have very little waste, so that is not the problem. I have saved every chip and piece, and they all fit in a pie tin.


----------



## begreen (Oct 25, 2010)

The progress is great. Looks like you are about to cover over the dude with the fro below the thimble soon.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Nov 15, 2010)

I finally got well from that cold thing. I also had a relative visit for a weekend recently, so could not focus much on the project then either. Despite all of the distractions, I have made quite a bit of headway though and finally have the stone work done! Here are the photos of the work in progress:


























Thought I would throw this action shot in there. She was playing with the camera while I was out mixing up another batch of mortar. She was playing with the reflection getting the wall and me out on the deck, and it came out pretty neat I thought. 






Sizing up the last piece.....






All done!






I have had the steel plate I will be using for my hearth pad for a while now, and got it in place to be sure everything was going to work out ok. It all looked good, so now I have to take it to get powdercoated tomorrow. Hopefully Tom can get it done soon because that is all I need to get the stove in place and ready for a fire. I have also fit in some time to make a few runs to scavenge firewood lately too... There just arent enough hours in the day to get it all done!


----------



## Soadrocks (Nov 15, 2010)

This is the greatest thread ever!


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 15, 2010)

what Soadrocks says.   Joe, you and you whole family are a tribute to the American spirit.  This is a classic thread.


----------



## crichison (Nov 15, 2010)

Really nice work, you and your "picture taker" will enjoy this for along time!


----------



## geardoc (Nov 15, 2010)

Joe Matthews said:
			
		

> Progress from last night....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does anyone else see jimmy hendrix in the scratch coat under the stove pipe? Looking good btw! I spy a spread bore to square bore carb adapter hanging in the garage.

EDIT: some did see it, I just didnt read all of the post.lol


----------



## geardoc (Nov 15, 2010)

What did the stone run ya?


----------



## Joe Matthews (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. I am excited to have it close to being fire-ready. These nights are getting pretty cool lately and a fire would be nice. The stove was about 2700 I think, since I got the enamel finish on it. From what I read, the extra charge is worth it in the long run though. I am a do it yourself type of guy, and I am really happy with how the stone work all turned out, but this project showed me that I definitely did not miss my calling to be a stone mason. I dropped the steel hearth pad off tonight as planned, and it looks like I should get it back some time around the beginning of next week.


----------



## Joe Matthews (Dec 8, 2010)

My stove is now complete and working. I finished it the weekend before thanksgiving, but have not had the time to post photos until now. 











I am glad to have it done and am really happy with how it all looks. We have been using it quite a bit since I got it functional, and have had a spell of cold weather that makes us appreciate it even more. I have had a fire going in it constantly for the last 5 days or so and our furnace has really not come on much at all. I have a fan set up to blow the cool air into the room and that really helps to circulate the heat through out the rest of the house. I am hoping to get time this spring to complete my shelves and cabinets on each side of my wall and also to finish the floor around the hearth pad. For now though, I am happy enough with it as it is. Thanks for all the help, compliments and advice offered!


----------



## wendell (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks great, Joe. Congratulations!!

I sure wish I would've thought of doing a hearth pad like you. It would have made things so much easier and I really like the look.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks great Joe . . . I think you can put the roll-away radiator in the attic or basement now.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 9, 2010)

Thats one fine install.


----------



## r_d_gard (Dec 9, 2010)

That look fantastic !

What are you going to do with the "jail" behind the stone wall?

Ray


----------

